# Interesting DVCInfo thread - DVC Files Copper Creek Info



## littlestar (Feb 24, 2017)

Interesting thread over at DVCInfo.com's site about Copper Creek at Disney's Wilderness Lodge.  

https://dvcinfo.com/dvc-files-copper-creek-details/


----------



## littlestar (Feb 24, 2017)

And more info about a hint on the point charts from DVC News site:

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...eek-villa-details-point-requirements-and-more

The alternate studio looks more like a mini one bedroom.  I like it!


----------



## DVC Mike (Feb 25, 2017)

Below is a comparison of the Copper Creek Cabins with the Polynesian Bungalows.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for posting.  The cabins look similar, DVC Mike.  Wonder just how soon they will start selling?  I would love to book some nights in a regular two bedroom for the fall.  Cannot wait until we can book!  I have great family memories at Disney's Wilderness Lodge and am really excited about this expansion.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 3, 2017)

Looks as if Opening is July

http://www.insidethegate.com/2017/0...ampaign=Feed:+InsideTheGate+(Inside+the+Gate)


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 3, 2017)

How can this two bedrooms villa sleep eight (8)?
The Grande Villa has 3 bedrooms and I can understand how this villa can sleep eight (8) with no problems.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 3, 2017)

littlestar said:


> Wonder just how soon they will start selling?



Sales to current DVC Members will start March 8th. I got the official email announcing Copper Creek a couple of days ago (I'm a longtime DVC member)  Sales to the public will start sometime in April.  I think bookings for those that will be new owners, either as add-on purchases for current members or new buyers w/master contracts at Copper Creek, will be able to book on Mar. 21st as I recall. Bookings for non-Copper Creek owners will be a few weeks later. Resort opens late July.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 3, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> How can this two bedrooms villa sleep eight (8)?
> The Grande Villa has 3 bedrooms and I can understand how this villa can sleep eight (8) with no problems.


Grand villas sleep 12. 2BR sleep 8 has a sleeper sofa and bed or two double/queen beds in second bedroom. Usually sleeper sofa in living room as well.  King in master


----------



## bnoble (Mar 3, 2017)

Yep. All the DVC 2BRs sleep at least 8, but I would not want to put that many people in hardly any of them.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 3, 2017)

GrayFal said:


> Grand villas sleep 12. 2BR sleep 8 has a sleeper sofa and bed or two double/queen beds in second bedroom. Usually sleeper sofa in living room as well.  King in master


I got it., double beds in the second bedroom + sleep sofa.


----------



## MelissaI (Mar 3, 2017)

I received an email today giving me the opportunity to register for a tour of the new Copper Creek.  We are DVC members staying on property during the dates of the tour, so I'm assuming that's why we got the invitation.  The options were March 14 or 15 with times starting at 4 pm and going as late as 6:30 pm I believe.  I signed my family up for it and we shall see.  I'm interested to see if any of the cabins will be open for the tour.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 3, 2017)

MelissaI said:


> I'm interested to see if any of the cabins will be open for the tour.



Did the email say WHERE the event is being held? I'm almost certain the member events will be held at the SSR Sales Center where they always have models of the newest DVC resort. They have never had a bungalow or GV model there before as far as I know, and I don't believe that the Copper Creek villas will be available for the public (incl. members) will be ready for opening to tour until a few months from now. My bet is that your even is at SSR, and the model to see will be a 2 bdrm lockoff it it's like the other new resort launch events I have attended.


----------



## DVC Mike (Mar 3, 2017)

Tours of the Copper Creek model room are available at the DVC Preview Center at Saratoga Springs Resort. Tours are being offered every 30 minutes from 12:00 PM to 4:00 PM.

Copper Creek Cost, Points Chart & More Revealed

Disney Vacation Club Announces the Start of Sales for Copper Creek Villas


----------



## littlestar (Mar 4, 2017)

It will be interesting to see the square footage on the regular studio, one, and two bedrooms. The one bedroom living room looks similar to the studio to me.


----------



## MelissaI (Mar 4, 2017)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Did the email say WHERE the event is being held? I'm almost certain the member events will be held at the SSR Sales Center where they always have models of the newest DVC resort. They have never had a bungalow or GV model there before as far as I know, and I don't believe that the Copper Creek villas will be available for the public (incl. members) will be ready for opening to tour until a few months from now. My bet is that your even is at SSR, and the model to see will be a 2 bdrm lockoff it it's like the other new resort launch events I have attended.



It says in the confirmation email that it is at Saratoga.  The tour we did of Poly prior to opening was at Poly.  I expected this to be the same.


----------



## DVC Mike (Mar 17, 2017)

Below is the official count of rooms by DVC. They match the numbers I published on Wednesday morning, except they count the  cabins as dedicated 2-bedroom units and don't break them out separately as I do (26 cabins and 56 dedicated 2-bedroom = 82).


----------

